# gethostbyname Segmentation fault on CLI when pspell is enabled



## tuaris (Feb 3, 2009)

I opened this bug a few months ago and I am wondering if anyone else has come across it.  Unfortunately the PHP developers didn't pay much attention to it.

http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=46228&edit=2


----------

